# How Many Juices In Your Collection?



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Was looking at my juice tray this morning and it struck me that I had too few juice bottles. Would be interesting to see what others have amassed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)




----------



## fred1sa (21/2/14)

Think I have about 450ml of Juicy Vapor, Vapour Mountain, Good Life Vapor, Fuzion and Yaeliq.
Should last me awhile!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

12 x VM 30ml
4 x Electro Stix 10ml
14 x Twisp 20ml
13 x topQ 10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 12 x VM 30ml
> 4 x Electro Stix 10ml
> 14 x Twisp 20ml
> 13 x topQ 10ml


You got enough juice for the year, lol.


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> You got enough juice for the year, lol.


Na more like a month lol


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 12 x VM 30ml
> 4 x Electro Stix 10ml
> 14 x Twisp 20ml
> 13 x topQ 10ml



You don't mess around do you Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

fred1sa said:


> You got enough juice for the year, lol.



Now let me see which ones I'll never use... Oh I also have a bottle of Absolute Pin but need to swop that for something else...


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> You don't mess around do you Rob?



It's a problem I have Markus...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now let me see which ones I'll never use... Oh I also have a bottle of Absolute Pin but need to swop that for something else...



What you wanna swop that for ?? ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> What you wanna swop that for ?? ...



Bowdens Mate or any VM Juice.


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now let me see which ones I'll never use... Oh I also have a bottle of Absolute Pin but need to swop that for something else...


put it up in the classifieds


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Tom said:


> put it up in the classifieds



Nahhhh... then I will have to pack it up and fill in courier forms and kak like that... will just wait for a Vape Meet in Durbs and Swop it.


----------



## Tom (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nahhhh... then I will have to pack it up and fill in courier forms and kak like that... will just wait for a Vape Meet in Durbs and Swop it.


then u gotta watch the shelf life date

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/14)

All the juce Vape king stocks... is that cheating??

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (21/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> All the juce Vape king stocks... is that cheating??


 
Yes!

You will have to hand some out, sorry....

As samples.

Vapers LUURVES samples!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (21/2/14)

I've selected the 1st option (0-10) 
However, I usually only create 5-6 bottles of juice at a time, and start to make new ones when they run low. This morning was the 1st time in a very long time that I make such a big batch of a single flavour I just want it to steep properly.
I do have about 50-60 bottles of flavour concentrate, and about 80ml of nic left. 1.5L of PG, and about 500ml VG. I will be ordering nic some time for the possible dry months ahead. should keep me busy for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

My bottle count just dropped by 10... gave them away with two of my Twisps to a stinkies person whom will soon be a vaper and smell so much better!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My bottle count just dropped by 10... gave them away with two of my Twisps to a stinkies person whom will soon be a vaper and smell so much better!


 
Paying it forward Rob, respect man!! Double thumbs up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Great post @vaalboy !

I have way too many. Still have about 10 bottles of eciggies variants, many of which i dont like. 
Still got plenty Twisp juice, now for backup LOL
Got lots of VM, just got a new order from @Oupa of my favourites
Some topQ
And of course some 5Pawns

The real question is how much of my juice will i not vape again

Id say easily about 30% i wont vape again. And about 30% i would vape if i had nothing left. And only about 30-40% makes up my favourites that i will reach for first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (22/2/14)




----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

About 22 bottles. Only use about 8 flavors though. Rest was experimental. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

